# Northwest missouri



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

hey guys im planning on a spring hunt in missouri next season and i was wondering how hard it is to find land to hunt? we have a guide for 5 days set up but we will be there for 14 days and want to freelance a little. any info would be helpfull.thanks


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

You do know this is NODAK OUTDOORS right? Try MI OUTDOORS maybe!


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

yes i do know this is nodak but i also see alot of reports from missouri in the spring on here. just looking for some help not asking about specific places or anything

dont worry im not a non-res trying to kill all your birds. thanks for the help.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

> You do know this is NODAK OUTDOORS right? Try MI OUTDOORS maybe!


Hey dumbass, maybe before you try and put your drool in text you should take a look at a map and get your state abbreviations right.

As for Missouri, I have heard of a lot of guys doing well freelancing, but you do need to contribute substantial time to gaining access with all the outfitters down there. If you are on a limited time frame then an outfitter will definitely maximize your time.


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

thank you for the info. we have been hunting NE for the last couple of years and wanted to try MO  we didnt know how hard it was to gain access to land so i figured i would ask the people that know. thanks again


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Who is your Outfitter?


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Decoyer said:


> > You do know this is NODAK OUTDOORS right? Try MI OUTDOORS maybe!
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass, maybe before you try and put your drool in text you should take a look at a map and get your state abbreviations right.
> ...


SO DUMBASS? WHY IS IT THAT EVERYONE RESORTS TO PERSONAL ATTACKS? I HAVE *EVERY RIGHT* TO SAY MY OPINION YET ALL YOU WANT TO DO IS ATTACK *ME PERSONALLY,* SO ISN'T THAT *YOUR THE DUMB ***!* :jammin:


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

we hunt with ron wieneke. he is a friend of ours and lets us hunt the way we want to. we hunt snows in cali most of the time not as many as where you are at but we do pretty good. no blues just white outs. we have about 60 dozen windsocks and silosocks


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Big talker behind a computer, if you don't like a guy asking for info on hunting a different region then just don't look at it or respond to it. Just as it is your "every right" to post your moronic comments about everything on this site, it is his every right to ask a simple question. So is there really a need to say some smartass comment to the guy for asking info. (or DUMBASS depending on how you look at it, and not that I want to imply any intellectual brain power with your post) A lot of guys that frequent this site hunt other states, including MO. (And MI I suppose) :roll:

Sorry calisnowhunter for jacking your thread.


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

sent ya a pm


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

ej4prmc said:


> Decoyer said:
> 
> 
> > > You do know this is NODAK
> ...


its you're..... not your


----------



## Ryan (Apr 29, 2005)

Wow you guys are pretty hostile towards some one who is just looking for a little information. Lets calm it down a notch here.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

This will now be locked for obvious reasons.

Expect PM's from me.

Personal attacks are no longer tolerated as has been mentioned here numerous times. What part of that concept don't you guys understand?

Furthermore... take this Buffalo dung to PM's!

*http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html*

Thanks to the guys that PM'd me alerting me to this thread.

Ryan


----------

